# Augvape Foxy and Footon Master RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/10/18)

Two new items have arrived at Sir Vape.








Get yours here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-augvape-druga-foxy-150w





Get yours here: https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-aqua-footon-master-rta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

